#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwjaarsparty

## Bor

Hieronder enkele foto's van een feetsje op 1 jan 2005
zaal:    ca. 1500 bezoekers
Geluid:  EAW KF750 (hoeveelheid:.....genoeg)
         Soundcraft MH3
Licht:   Leds
         theaterspots
         Mac 500
         Mac 550
         Mac 600
         enkele PAR 64

----------


## AJB

Ziet er zwaar netjes verzorgd uit !

Complimenten ! Hog3 van jullie zelf of ingehuurd ?

grtz AJB

----------


## rinus bakker

Helemaal met AJB eens! 
Dat is een goed voorbeeld van professionaliteit.
Pluim op de hoed!

Sporthal? Waar? 
Lekker stoffig zeker - boven die schrootjes - om de hijspunten te maken?

----------


## Bor

Sporthal in Lichtenvoorde.
Alles bekleed met materialen. alleen het plafond was nog (gedeeltelijk) te zien. rest alles weggewerkt.

Het licht en het geluid is ingehuurd bij mensen die echt passie voor hun werk hebben!

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bor_
> 
> 
> Het licht en het geluid is ingehuurd bij mensen die echt passie voor hun werk hebben!



En wie zijn die mensen ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bor

> citaat:
> 
> En wie zijn die mensen ?



Ken de mensen niet. Was zelf slechts de drummer van de band.

----------


## Dropsen

Zeer mooie plaatjes. 1 klein puntje: derde foto, 6 headjes met gele kleur: buitenste 2 kloppen niet. Maar wel een mooi effect met die leds erdoor. Weet je daar wat meer over te vertellen?

----------


## Bor

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Zeer mooie plaatjes. 1 klein puntje: derde foto, 6 headjes met gele kleur: buitenste 2 kloppen niet. Maar wel een mooi effect met die leds erdoor. Weet je daar wat meer over te vertellen?



Kun je uitleggen wat je bedoeld? Ik zie namelijk geen verschillen!!

----------


## LND

Hij bedoeld dat de focus van de twee buitenste moving-head op de VIERDE foto niet symmetrisch is, terwijl de zes andere MH's naar het midden van het podium staan gericht...

Je moet natuurlijk niet gaan vitten over zo'n kleine details als je zelf nog niet kunt tellen met manieren !

Over de foto's : werkelijk prachtig lichtontwerp.  Kan je iets meer te weten komen of de LD of operator ?

Leander

----------


## daantje

ik vind het prachtig. als ik dat ff mag zeggen. ik moet zeggen dat alles gewoon ..... je hoe zal ik dat eens zeggen........  het klopt gewoon.
echt super en mooie symmetrie!!!

grtz daniel

----------


## Joopknoop

Inderdaad heel mooi gedaan. Leuk die achterwand met projecties van de movingheads.

----------


## Bigfoot

Zeer netjes en mooie plaatjes...[8D] :Smile: 
Heb je ook specs wat je allemaal aan leds hebt gebruikt?!?

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Hij bedoeld dat de focus van de twee buitenste moving-head op de VIERDE foto niet symmetrisch is, terwijl de zes andere MH's naar het midden van het podium staan gericht...
> 
> Je moet natuurlijk niet gaan vitten over zo'n kleine details als je zelf nog niet kunt tellen met manieren !
> 
> Over de foto's : werkelijk prachtig lichtontwerp.  Kan je iets meer te weten komen of de LD of operator ?
> 
> Leander



idd... vierde foto ... [ :Embarrassment: )] ... is ook klein, maar wilde het wel ff zeggen. Maar vertel eens wat emer over je ledsysteem: erg mooi!

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Hij bedoeld dat de focus van de twee buitenste moving-head op de VIERDE foto niet symmetrisch is, terwijl de zes andere MH's naar het midden van het podium staan gericht...
> 
> Je moet natuurlijk niet gaan vitten over zo'n kleine details als je zelf nog niet kunt tellen met manieren !
> 
> Over de foto's : werkelijk prachtig lichtontwerp.  Kan je iets meer te weten komen of de LD of operator ?
> 
> Leander



Ja idd ... vierde foto ... [ :Embarrassment: )] ... klein detail, maar wilde het wel ff zeggen. Maar je ledsysteem maakt alles goed, vertel daar maar eens wat meer over!

----------


## royudo

ziet er zeer strak uit ben wezen kijken met het bouwen zag er allemaal super uit 
(aan bor waar zijn de spiegelbollen)

----------


## MC Party

Kwam de foto's ook tegen op de site van Frontline, ziet er top uit.

Meer foto;s op:
http://www.frontline-audio.nl/foto/k...roducties.html

En de EAW pa set zal vast z'n nieuwe aanwinst zijn  :Smile:

----------


## J@roen

Geluid werd idd verzorgd door Frontline-audio uit Lichtenvoorde.
Met idd zijn Nieuwe EAW set, heerlijke set!
Licht werd gedaan door Robert Wit    www.witlicht.nl

Ben zelf actief geweest als cameraman.
Naast het podium hingen namelijk 2 schermen van 3 bij 4 meter met Beamers. (zal eens foto's zoeken)
Deze werden door ons van beeld voorzien dmv. 2 camera's, en dvd beelden, geschakeld in een aparte ruimte.
Eén vaste Camera bij de PA-tafel en één loop-camera op het podium. (incl. kabeldrager  :Smile: )

Het was een erg [8D]leuke klus, en dat op nieuwjaarsdag :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Koszmo

Zo ik heb net ff op de site van Robert Wit gekeken maar die foto's uit de efteling zijn ook verbazingwekkend mooi [:0]

----------


## Funkmaster

rond die heads: volgens mij hangen die vier (jawel, vier. als je goed kijkt op de derde en vierde foto kun je de lichtbundel van nog twee heads zien) aan een ander circuit...

----------


## Joopknoop

Haha, de projectiestukken die daar hangen zijn automatische jalozieen. (ik zag al op één foto dat ze verschilde van hoogte) Simpel maar wel goed bedacht!

----------


## cornedure

Een ding dat me opvalt (althans op de foto's van de website van frontline): 2 x HOG III. Leuk voor die mensen, maar is dat niet een beetje overkill?

----------


## moderator

Op de meeste serieuze producties waar gebruik wordt gemaakt van wholehog3 zie je er twee staan...
Reden: je kan je op zulke klussen geen vastgelopen tafel permiteren...

----------


## Bor

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Funkmaster_
> 
> rond die heads: volgens mij hangen die vier (jawel, vier. als je goed kijkt op de derde en vierde foto kun je de lichtbundel van nog twee heads zien) aan een ander circuit...



Aan de rechter en linker zijde van de Bühne hingen Mac 600 (Washers)
Vanaf lichttafel locatie werden Gobo's op de luxaflexen geprojecteerd.
Rook werd door hazers vanaf de linker en rechter zijde voor de luxaflexen langs geblazen!

----------


## J@roen

Zoals beloofd nog enkele foto's van onze videoklus en de avond zelf!
[8D][8D]


regie ruimte 

podiumfoto (incl Danseressen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]) 
 
schermen links en rechts
 
scherm rechts
 
totaal plaatje!

----------


## pimeling

Wil me graag aansluiten bij de rest. TOP. Complimenten.
Kan iemand iets meer vertellen over die automische jaloezien/luxaflex?

----------


## Niels1987

In één woord: GEWELDIG!

zo als zo velen al gezegt hebben keurig netjes en afgewerkt !

----------


## Funkmaster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bor_
> Aan de rechter en linker zijde van de Bühne hingen Mac 600 (Washers)
> Vanaf lichttafel locatie werden Gobo's op de luxaflexen geprojecteerd.
> Rook werd door hazers vanaf de linker en rechter zijde voor de luxaflexen langs geblazen!



En waren het er twee (1L - 1R) of vier (2L - 2R)?? FF benieuwd of mijn oogjes me bedrogen of niet...

In ieder geval zeer mooig gedaan... En leuk gebruik van die luxaflexen  :Smile:

----------


## ljmartijnw

Hoe zat de rigging in mekaar?? Ziet eruit dat veel op ground support was.

----------


## Bor

Het gehele licht en geluids is verzorgd door Frontline (www.frontline-audio.nl) 
Frontline heeft Robert Wit ingehuurd voor advies en uitvoering.

De achterwand is een groundsuppert.
De zijkanten hingen met kettingtakels aan de staalconstructie van de sporthal. 

Op de bühne werd voornamelijk gebruik gemaakt van in-ear monitoring, m.u.v. de blazers en de 2 gitaristen. Hierdoor was er een laag volume op de bühne en kon er dus lekker gewerkt worden door zowel FOH als bühne mixer.

----------


## Robert Wit

> citaat:Zeer mooie plaatjes. 1 klein puntje: derde foto, 6 headjes met gele kleur: buitenste 2 kloppen niet. Maar wel een mooi effect met die leds erdoor. Weet je daar wat meer over te vertellen?




Hallo hallo,


Ben even weg geweest en lees dit nu pas ( thanx AJB ), heer Dropsen heeft bovenstaande quote gedaan en een scherp oog, de linker mac 500 bleek 2 uur voor aanvang opeens geen pan functie meer te hebben, na herhaaldelijk resetten nog steeds niet... genie kon er dankzij de heerlijke arbo-poten ook niet meer bij kunnen dus helaas... Maar het publiek heeft er, mede dankzij het bier wat rijkelijk vloeide, nix van gemerkt.

Wat betreft de led-palen: die heb ik ooit bedacht voor een theatertour van Slagerij van Kampen, waar ik nog steeds mee reis. Uitgevoerd door Lagotronics. De palen zijn 4,8 meter hoog en met z'n 2en makkelijk rechtop te zetten op een stalen voet van 70 x 70 cm, die 135 kg (!) weegt. Er zitten wieltjes onder waardoor ze makkelijk te verplaatsen zijn, bij Van Kampen hebben we ook verschillende posities waardoor je makkelijk een totaal ander toneelbeeld krijgt.
Er zitten 2 rijen ledstrips in onder een hoek van 45 graden, 16 x rgb per paal, is dus 96 rgb strips totaal. Ik zal binnenkort op www.witlicht.nl wat filmpjes plaatsen van effecten die met de palen te maken zijn. Stel je overgens nix voor van deze site, die is er nu nog puur om wat foto's op kwijt te raken.

Dank aan ieder voor alle complimenten etc., ben zelf ook wel blij met het resultaat en vooral blij, dat de spare Hog III niet nodig was. Had tijdens programmeren van de leds met name nogal wat vastlopers en kon me inderdaad niet permiteren om nat te gaan, ik had nl. ook al het zaallicht op de tafel.

Ook dank aan de vrijwilligers van de party 2005, en complimenten aan Frontline ( Martijn ) die hun zaakjes erg goed voor elkaar hadden!


Groetend,


Robert Wit

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Kopie van de opening van de nieuwe "Martin" Rentall
Was er zelf niet bij..heb het gehoord van collega's die er wel waren bij die opening

----------


## Robert Wit

Enige overeenkomst was met die klus dat genoemde led-palen daar inderdaad ook werden gebruikt, maar zelfs wat ik er mee deed was daar totaal anders. Ik zou dat niet zo snel roepen, zeker niet als je op geen van beide feestjes geweest bent.

----------


## AJB

Ach Robert, maak je niet druk om opmerkingen van mensen die toch niet in staat zijn een realistische mening te vormen... Beide shows waren gewoon te gek, en bij sommige mensen roept dit een versterkte vorm van jaloezie op... Niet iedereen is gezegend met een goed stel hersenen...


Keep up the good work,
grtz. Arvid

----------


## Ultimation drive-in show

Meer foto's zijn te vinden op http://www.kgbband.nl/nieuwgala/foto....php?section=7

----------

